# Metronome + Match + Tubemaster Scorpion = FUN



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's really hot outside so I have to take breaks to prevent myself from getting heat sickness... already had a bout with it this year, don't want another.... so while I take breaks from the respirator mask and cool off, it's common for me to shoot a little....

Well the kids got this really nice old fashion style metronome and like a cat seeing someone tease it with a ball of yarn, I had to pounce!

Nabbed the metronome and attached a match to the arm... what resulted was some interesting fun... a new challenge or two... and quite possibly one of the better focus training tools a person could use....

Check it out:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Holy crap! That was awesome!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that metronome gave me flashbacks of high school guitar class, wish i had a slingshot back then to shoot the darn thing- so i kicked it instead. :aahhhh: i liked the match staying lit, didnt fan out. great out of the box thinking on how to practice shooting a slingshot, that will for sure teach you concentration, focus and patience.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Dang thats shootin! WOW!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang, Bill! I'd probably wreck that whole gizmo in about 10 minutes. :lol: B)


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bill, that was very impressive. Nice shooting sir. That's amazing!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

OH, YEAH!!! Easy to hit, says he ... HA! Man, I could shoot at that thing all day and not hit it ... but as others have suggested, I could sure mess up that metronome!

I must say, that is the most impressive bit of shooting with a slingshot that I have seen ... truly amazing! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Just calm down, guys. All Bill did was hit a target no more than 3/16" wide at 33 feet while said target was violently thrashing back and forth. Give me 20 years, a few truckloads of latex, a dump truck of 1/2" steel balls and an unlimited supply of metronomes and I guarantee there's a 20% chance I could make that shot.

In all seriousness, that was a ridiculous shot, Bill. Very entertaining to watch, as well. Inspirational.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I seen it all now Bud! Amazing! Looks like your starting to go into a full fly draw there big Bill! Great shooting!!!!!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Like I said before The Master. ????


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Incredible shoots Bill ! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: I could never do such thing ... maybe destroying the metronome :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

What kind of sick mind even comes up with a shot like this???? :screwy: Only kidding, Bill..that is one of the most awesome shots I've ever seen. Let them try that on Top Shot...with a rifle...as a closer distance. It will never happen. I can't wait to see what could possibly be next.

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Outrageous shot. Raising the bar yet again.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Simply amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys... just trying to stay cool here!

So many of you all are saying how you would destroy the metronome.... I'm sure if you tried the shot you'd surprise yourselves... it really wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Literally I cut the match on the first try and was able to get a light up when I came back to this shot on my next break... My mind was just visualizing how to do it over and over as I worked and then bam it was able to be done.

Honestly I think many many of you guys have the same abilities... it's just a matter of getting out there and trying some new things.... Anyway, that's my take on what I've seen recently, for example in the Pocket Predator shooting contest.... 11 match lighters, with several doing multiples....

Your potential is so much greater than you know!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill, I really appreciate your encouraging words. And you are truly to be congratulated for leading us where many of us would not have dared to go. But calling a spade a spade, that was an outrageous shot that called for more concentration and control than I will ever have. It was truly wonderful to see, and you can be quite justifiably proud of your abilities. You are truly an inspiration.

Cheers ..... Charles

PS ... On reading this over, I see I was stuck on the word "truly" ... I do apologize. But on reflection, it just seems like the most appropriate word each time ... truly ...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, makes me proud to live in Texas! -- Tex


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:shocked: Right on! Really amazing shooting, Sir.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

You are NOT human bill! Woow amazing . Ordered my 2nd Bill Hays slingshot today. Ordered the Boy Scout. Already have the Hathcock which I truly love


----------

